# Making a Blue Jean Quilt on Commission?



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

Anybody sew for others? Like special order?

I have made several blue jean quilts for my kids, self, and hubby. Now I have a very good friend who would like one, but she doesn't sew. She wants to be involved in the creation though, so is providing all the jeans, cutting all the squares, and will be doing the tying of the quilt herself.

We have talked about me doing the actual piecing of the top and assembly (sewing the back and front together, plus basting so it stays lined up until she is done tying it). This is something I would love to do, and she is willing to pay me for my work.

However, I have no idea what to charge. And I can't remember how many hours it took me to do the actual sewing (vs. cutting out the denim) on my own quilts.

What would be a good range to charge for a twin-sized quilt, taking into account the needles the denim will eat up, thread, and my time?


----------



## chamoisee (May 15, 2005)

I had an inquiry about this once, and the client was unwilling to pay the $40 I was asking, which, even 20 years ago, was dirt cheap, considering the wear and tear that sewing a denim quilt incurs on a sewing machine. Today I would have to ask closer to $100.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

chamoisee said:


> I had an inquiry about this once, and the client was unwilling to pay the $40 I was asking, which, even 20 years ago, was dirt cheap, considering the wear and tear that sewing a denim quilt incurs on a sewing machine. Today I would have to ask closer to $100.


Oh, at least that!

Ppl who don't sew have no idea the work involved in making a quilt. And, working with denim is even more difficult.


----------



## bluefish (Jan 27, 2006)

Well, for comparison, I could buy a completely finished quilt of that type for less than $100 on etsy. Although there are some for more than that as well.


----------



## copperhead46 (Jan 25, 2008)

I would just settle on what I felt comfortable with, depending on how good a friend she is, and how much you are willing to do. I would think that the least would be $50.00 to cover your wear and tear on the machine, then something extra for your work.


----------



## chamoisee (May 15, 2005)

The ones I am seeing on Etsy are starting in the $100 range, except for small crib quilts. The problem with dropping the price way low for a friend is that if she gives you referrals, all her referrals are then going to expect the same very low price. :-/


----------

